# Sniffles and sneezing



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

Chico has been sneezing quite often, it's been really warm so he has been drinking a lot of water. I'm afraid maybe he inhaled water through his nose. He has been great otherwise, same energy, same bowels. Should I be worried? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Probably not. It could be pollen. As long as he doesn't sound congested, he should be fine. You could help him breathe easier by running a humidifier and you can add some eucalyptus if you want.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

My babies have allergies and its normal for them. I put them on a higher quality food without corn and wheat and it helped their allergies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

